# BlackRapid.  RS-4, RS-5 or RS-7?



## Geaux

I'm biting the bullet and going after a BlackRapid strap for my European trip in a few weeks, but I'm at a crossroads on which to get.

The RS-4 is a simple strap, cheapest (by 5 bucks lol) and has a simple zipper storage for small things.

RS-5 has cell holder, larger zipper case, fold out pouch for mem cards, etc.

RS-7 is the middle price range, no storage options, but is the newest they make with a more comfortable shoulder pad.  It's also their newest design that will work with future add-ons.

I'm not sure if I'll need the storage at all on the strap (especially if all it holds is memory cards).  I'm leaning more towards the 7 b/c of it's future add ons, but the others have good selling points also (one is the cheapest and some storage and the other is a storage champ)

Any thoughts on these guys, which would you go after?  Own one?  Which one? LOVE it or HATE it?  Wish you would have gotten a different version from br?

Sorry for the ton of questions but I think I'll need to have my small shoulder camera bag with a lense or two if I want to switch while out walking.  Is this defeating the purpose? lol If anything, I think the bag would be good for rain if we get any.  Or is there a bag I can rig up to go over the strap to keep my camera dry?


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Go with the RS-Sport, it's like the 7, but with the brad built in (removable if needed). Best strap i've ever used.


----------



## Stryker

You can also attach other mods on a RS-4.  I have the RS-4 with the Brad for almost a year now.  Best strap I ever used.  Sold all my other straps since I had this one.  Go for the RS-7


----------



## Geaux

Do ya'll use the storage compartments in either of your straps?  RS-7 doesn't have them and wondering if I'll miss them if I go that route?

@sw1tch, does the BRAD make that much of a difference?


----------



## KmH

I have the RS-2 and use the cell phone compartment to hold a couple of radio flash receivers and a spare memory card.


----------



## Geaux

Here's another question for those who own it.  When you use it, are you bringing only camera and 1 lense out or is this also coupled with a camera bag when out traveling?

I'm trying to think if it's worth the 60 bucks b/c I fear that I'll want to have another lense with me while out walking around in Europe.


----------



## Ginu

I'm in the same dilemma to be honest as I'm just starting to pack up for a month long trip in Europe and a speed-strap would do wonder but I find them a little on the expensive side and wasn't sure how well they worked.
I like the idea of having pockets but not sure If I will use them.


----------



## Ginu

Geaux said:


> Here's another question for those who own it.  When you use it, are you bringing only camera and 1 lense out or is this also coupled with a camera bag when out traveling?
> 
> I'm trying to think if it's worth the 60 bucks b/c I fear that I'll want to have another lense with me while out walking around in Europe.


 

Depends what lens you will be bringing. I'm thinking to stick to the 18-200 VR for travel even though my whole bag is coming along.
What lens or lens combo are you thinking about bringing?


----------



## Geaux

My lenses are all coming with me, but daily travel, probably not.

I have a 18-270, 10-20, and 35 1.8

I think I'll mostly be shooting with the 35 and bring the 10-20 daily.  Might give the long one a shot, but I'm more comfortable shooting with the other two.  I went to a local store today and tried on the rs-7 and will more than likely pick this one up this week.  While pricey, the comfort level is pretty amazing.

Here's my plan, bring my small sling bag to carry an extra lense and flash and have the BR across my shoulder all day.  I might travel lightly on some days and ask my wife to carry an extra lense in her bag (but in a padded zippered pouch) while I just have the BR.  My one worry with that "light" day is random rain.  Not sure how I would protect it.


----------



## djacobox372

Sw1tchFX said:


> Go with the RS-Sport, it's like the 7, but with the brad built in (removable if needed). Best strap i've ever used.


 
I second this! The extra padding makes the sport a very comfortable strap.


----------



## Stryker

A little down side on the R-Straps here.  There is a lot of strain on the camera body if you attach the Fasten-R to your tripod mount especially if you have a plastic body or you have a battery grip.  The eyecup also has a tendency to get in contact with your trousers and will loosen after a while and I lost 3 eyecups already.  To remedy this I bought an OP/TECH USA utility loop (OP/TECH USA Utility Loop System Connector) and attached it to the strap mount.  Never lost an eyecup since then.

But despite the down side, its still the best quick draw strap for me.  Its like having a Safariland Model 013 on your hip.


----------



## JClishe

I bought the RS-7 about a month ago specifically for an upcoming family vacation to Grand Cayman (which I just returned from). The strap worked great on vacation. I slung it over my shoulder nearly everywhere we went and my camera stayed put on my hip, didn't get in the way, and is easily accessible for a quick shot.


----------



## Geaux

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.  I think I'm going the way of the RS-7, tried it on at a local store here yesterday and loved the feeling.  They didn't have the sport on hand, but I had a "budget" of 50'ish for myself.  The  7 is putting me about 10 over, the sport would put me 20 over, plus I don't think I'll need the under arm accessory.


----------



## Ginu

I spent some time looking at the RS Sport and it seems to  have some issues fixed, not to mention the fatter strap which looks more comfortable. I think this will be a winner for me.


----------



## Geaux

What are some of the  issues have been fixed from the rs-7? (in the sport)


----------



## Ginu

Geaux said:


> What are some of the  issues have been fixed from the rs-7? (in the sport)


 

I haven't tried any of their straps but this is what I gathered from watching their videos and random online reviews:

1. wider shoulder strap which should convert into comfort
2. added underarm strap which locks the main strap from rotating when grabbing the camera. (pretty big improvement when once the strap is on, you wont have to readjust)
3. extra lock clip which locks on the strap and allows the camera to move to that location only. (for example you bend over and camera slides on the strap right under your chest/stomach and with the extra lock this doesn't happen)

Also I'm not sure if they can be called fixes... more like improvements and #2 and 3 are huge. I use a slingbag for mountain biking and the biggest issue and annoyance was the constant sliding... I would take a small jump and the slingbag would end up under my chest/stomach area and of-course I found a easy fix... just attached a diagonal strap with a clip from the chest area of the main strap to the other side and now it sits there regardless on what I jump; now I just undo the plastic latch/clip and swing the bag around which takes an extra 1-2 seconds  but well worth it for my aggravation from constant readjusting and discomfort.


----------



## Ginu

Also I forgot to mention, but they do have a version of the strap which is for the feminine photographer... apparently it follows the curves and I'm assuming the strap is shorter. Just another thing to think about for the feminine photographers


----------



## Geaux

Ginu said:


> I haven't tried any of their straps but this is what I gathered from watching their videos and random online reviews:
> 
> 1. wider shoulder strap which should convert into comfort
> 2. added underarm strap which locks the main strap from rotating when grabbing the camera. (pretty big improvement when once the strap is on, you wont have to readjust)
> 3. extra lock clip which locks on the strap and allows the camera to move to that location only. (for example you bend over and camera slides on the strap right under your chest/stomach and with the extra lock this doesn't happen)
> 
> Also I'm not sure if they can be called fixes... more like improvements and #2 and 3 are huge. I use a slingbag for mountain biking and the biggest issue and annoyance was the constant sliding... I would take a small jump and the slingbag would end up under my chest/stomach area and of-course I found a easy fix... just attached a diagonal strap with a clip from the chest area of the main strap to the other side and now it sits there regardless on what I jump; now I just undo the plastic latch/clip and swing the bag around which takes an extra 1-2 seconds  but well worth it for my aggravation from constant readjusting and discomfort.



Yeah, the underarm strap, while nice ... I don't think I'll have much need for it, ya know?  The wider strap on the other hand, sounds nice, but imo (especially with my budget), I can't justify 20 more bucks than my original budget for that.

#3, the rs-7 also has the dual clips to lock the camera down by your side, just letting ya know.


I'm going to pick up the rs-7 on my way home from work tonight.  Just an FYI, their 30 day 100% money back guarantee is only for purchases from their direct site, not their distributer stores/sites.


----------



## Ginu

Geaux said:


> Yeah, the underarm strap, while nice ... I don't think I'll have much need for it, ya know?  The wider strap on the other hand, sounds nice, but imo (especially with my budget), I can't justify 20 more bucks than my original budget for that.
> 
> #3, the rs-7 also has the dual clips to lock the camera down by your side, just letting ya know.
> 
> 
> I'm going to pick up the rs-7 on my way home from work tonight.  Just an FYI, their 30 day 100% money back guarantee is only for purchases from their direct site, not their distributer stores/sites.



From the pictures on their side it doesn't seem that the RS7 has the lock clips but could be wrong. At work now and cant watch more videos... and the under arm strap is handy for an extra 10$ and its worth it in my opinion. Much easier to swing the 10$ now then later.

Price of the RS7 on their site is 58.95 vs 69.99 for the RS Sport


Edit: you're right, the RS7 does have the dual lock in clips, just haven't noticed them b4.


----------



## Geaux

Ginu said:


> Price of the RS7 on their site is 58.95 vs 69.99 for the RS Sport



I know, it's killing me to say the 10 dollars more is too much when spending 60 already on a strap, but the wife agreed to 50'ish and if that turns to 70'ish I might be in some trouble.  I need a good tripod soon, so can't be pissing off the Mrs


----------



## Ginu

Geaux said:


> Ginu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Price of the RS7 on their site is 58.95 vs 69.99 for the RS Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's killing me to say the 10 dollars more is too much when spending 60 already on a strap, but the wife agreed to 50'ish and if that turns to 70'ish I might be in some trouble.  I need a good tripod soon, so can't be pissing off the Mrs
Click to expand...

 

Haha I hear ya. That's funny and exactly what I did and bought a nice tripod but not as tough as I should have bought in the first place as it was the agreement with the Mrs...
Now I am looking to sell my Sherpa and get an upgrade to something heavier which again will cost more from the pocket


----------



## davidrh

I received the RS-5 as a gift.  Initially I thought it was way too much strap for me, but now I think it's perfect.  I use the storage all the time.  I use it for my Apple camera connection kit so I can transfer photos to my ipad, a lens cleaning kit, and the wireless remote control.  It's also a good place to keep your lens cap while you're shooting.  (I keep UV filters on my lenses and keep the cap off for most of the day -- hence also the need to occasionally wipe down the filter with the cleaning kit.)

I pretty much commit to one lens for the day.  So I put the lens on and go, and I don't have to worry about grabbing all that extra stuff since it all stays with the strap.

One more thing: I attach my camera to the strap with a  BosTail (attaches to the stock strap mount) because I think it hangs better that way, and it's also easier to put the camera on a tripod quickly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Geaux

Thanks davidrh

I actually went out and bought the rs-7 last night, just gotta get it adjusted correctly to where it fits on my hip better.  Definitely a release in weight on my neck, greatly appreciated haha


----------



## Ginu

Just a quick update.
So I went to the camera store to purchase a Blackrapid strap and the RS7 is 89.99 and the sport 99.99......for a strap and this does not include the 12% HST... I found it ridiculous but ended up ordering the sport strap from Adorama shipped to Canada for 83$....

So for the Canadian fellas, look online to find a better price and shipped.


----------



## Geaux

Wow! Mine, in store, was the same price online + shipping.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I bought a china made no name brand for like $18 or something from amazon..  Pretty good LOL.


----------



## Ginu

Geaux said:


> Wow! Mine, in store, was the same price online + shipping.


 
You're lucky... to buy the strap in the states would be 69.99 and free shipping


----------



## Geaux

Schwettylens said:


> I bought a china made no name brand for like $18 or something from amazon..  Pretty good LOL.



..until it sends your camera crashing to the ground lol.

While expensive, it's worth it imo becauseI can't see going cheap on a product that lets your expensive camera dangle on your side.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Hopefully you are not right LOL.  it is nice quality.


----------



## Geaux

have a link to what you bought?  I'm interested to see it lol


----------



## Robin Usagani

it was on Amazon.  I tried to find it but cant find the exact one again.  Ill look again.


----------



## Geaux

Is it the "BlackQuick"  lol

NEW Black Quick Rapid Camera Sling Strap for Pentax | eBay


----------



## Robin Usagani

found it!  Even cheaper.. forgot how much it was!

Amazon.com: RainbowImaging Innovative High Quality Quick Release Oxford Neck Strap For Canon, Nikon, Olympus. Sony, Pentax, Panasonic , Fujifilm Digital Cameras: Electronics


----------



## Ginu

Well I got the strap in two days when they said it would be here between the 25th of May and 5th of June.... Guys at AvidMax are doing their job.

Straps looks good and it is extremely comfortable, cant even feel the camera which ca be a bad thing haha...


----------

